# Datei wird von anderen Prozess verwendet



## Ingerten (8. Okt 2014)

Hallo Männers,

ich habe mir ein kleines Hilfstool geschrieben, um die Daten, die ich habe schneller zu bearbeiten.

im ersten Schritt nimmt er alle PDF-Dateien und erstellt mir zusätzlich noch ein JPG, sozusagen eine art Vorschaubild.

wenn ich aber den zweiten Schritt ausführen will, das wäre dann die Dateien in einen anderen Ordner verschieben, sagt er mir das:

Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.

Die JPGs werden verschoben, aber eben die PDFs nicht
Jetzt meine Frage:
gibt es da eine Möglichkeit wie man die PDF-Daten wieder freigeben kann?


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Okt 2014)

Moin,

sind die PDF-datein denn vor dem Verschieben noch in Deinem Tool im Zugriff ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ingerten (8. Okt 2014)

Das ist ne gute frage. 

Wenn ich die Klassen nacheinander in Eclipse ausführe, dann klapp alles.

Aber habe mir ein JFrame erstellt und starte die Klassen mit hilfe eines Buttons, das Komische dabei ist, ich mache das gleiche wie in Eclipse, nur das ich die Klassen mit den Buttons nacheinander starte und eben nicht mit "Run" im Eclipse.

hier mal der Code, der das Vorbild erstellt.

1. Kasse: hier lese ich den Ordner aus

```
package PDFtoImage;

import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.URI;
import java.net.URISyntaxException;
import java.nio.file.Files;
import java.nio.file.Path;
import java.nio.file.Paths;
import java.util.regex.Pattern;

import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;

public class PDFtoImage {

	private File fileOrdner;
	private int FZaehlen;
	private String Name;
	private String filePfad;

	public static void main(final String[] args) {
      new PDFtoImage();
    }

	public PDFtoImage() {
		BufferedInputStream in = null;
		  URI pfadURI = null;
			URI iniDatei = URI.create("config.ini");
			URI shortcutOrdner = URI.create("DATEN");
			URI imagesOrdner = URI.create("images");
			try {
				pfadURI = PDFtoImage.class.getProtectionDomain().getCodeSource().getLocation().toURI();
			} catch (URISyntaxException e1) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e1.printStackTrace();
			}
			
			File filePfad = new File( pfadURI);
			System.out.println("vorm get im Top: " +  filePfad.getParent());
			filePfad = filePfad.getParentFile();
			
			fileOrdner = new File(filePfad+ File.separator + shortcutOrdner + File.separator);
			System.out.println("Ordner: " + fileOrdner);
			
			listenDir(fileOrdner);
	}

	private void listenDir(File dir) 
	{

		File[] files = dir.listFiles();
		if (files != null) 
		{
			for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) 
			{
				
				System.out.print(files[i].getAbsolutePath());
				if (files[i].isDirectory()) 
				{
					System.out.print(" (Ordner)\n");
					
					
					listenDir(files[i]); // ruft sich selbst mit dem 
					// Unterverzeichnis als Parameter auf
				}
				else 
				{
					System.out.print(" (Datei) " + "\n");
					try 
					{
						ImageErstellen.setup(files[i]);
					} 
					catch (IOException e) 
					{
						// TODO Auto-generated catch block
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
	
				}
			}				
		}
	}	
}
```

2. Klasse: damit erstelle ich das Vorschaubild

```
package PDFtoImage;



import com.sun.pdfview.PDFFile;
import com.sun.pdfview.PDFPage;
 

import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration;
import java.awt.GraphicsDevice;
import java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment;
import java.awt.HeadlessException;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.Transparency;
import java.io.*;
import java.nio.ByteBuffer;
import java.nio.channels.FileChannel;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.imageio.*;

import java.awt.image.*;
 
public class ImageErstellen {
	static int wNew = 300;
	static int hNew = 212;
	
	
    public static void setup(File file) throws IOException {
 
        //load a pdf from a byte buffer
        //File file = new File("D:/test/1901x1962p01.pdf");
        RandomAccessFile raf = new RandomAccessFile(file, "r");
        FileChannel channel = raf.getChannel();
        ByteBuffer buf = channel.map(FileChannel.MapMode.READ_ONLY, 0, channel.size());
        PDFFile pdffile = new PDFFile(buf);
 
        int numPgs = pdffile.getNumPages();
 
       for (int i=0; i<numPgs; i++)
       {
       // draw the first page to an image
        PDFPage page = pdffile.getPage(i);
 
        //get the width and height for the doc at the default zoom
        Rectangle rect = new Rectangle(20,20,
                (int)page.getBBox().getWidth(),
                (int)page.getBBox().getHeight());
 
        //generate the image
        Image img = page.getImage(
        		wNew, hNew, //width & height // Orginal -> rect.width, rect.height,
                rect, // clip rect
                null, // null for the ImageObserver
                true, // fill background with white
                true  // block until drawing is done
                );
 
        //save it as a file
        BufferedImage bImg = toBufferedImage( img );
        System.out.println("File: " + file.getName().substring(0, file.getName().length()-4));
        File yourImageFile = new File(file.getParent() + File.separator + file.getName().substring(0, file.getName().length()-4) + ".jpg");
        ImageIO.write( bImg,"png",yourImageFile);
        }
    }
 
    // This method returns a buffered image with the contents of an image
    public static BufferedImage toBufferedImage(Image image) {
        if (image instanceof BufferedImage) {
            return (BufferedImage)image;
        }
 
        // This code ensures that all the pixels in the image are loaded
        image = new ImageIcon(image).getImage();
 
        // Create a buffered image with a format that's compatible with the screen
        BufferedImage bimage = null;
        GraphicsEnvironment ge = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
        try {
            // Determine the type of transparency of the new buffered image
            int transparency = Transparency.OPAQUE;
 
            // Create the buffered image
            GraphicsDevice gs = ge.getDefaultScreenDevice();
            GraphicsConfiguration gc = gs.getDefaultConfiguration();
            bimage = gc.createCompatibleImage(
                image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null), transparency);
        } catch (HeadlessException e) {
            System.out.println("The system does not have a screen");
        }
 
        if (bimage == null) {
            int type = BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB;
            bimage = new BufferedImage(image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null), type);

        }
 
        // Copy image to buffered image
        Graphics g = bimage.createGraphics();
 
        // Paint the image onto the buffered image
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
        g.dispose();
 
        return bimage;
    }
    }
```


----------



## Thallius (8. Okt 2014)

Kurz überflogen sehe ich nirgendwo einen close(). Ich wette also mal, dass Du einfach die Dateien nicht wieder zu machst und deshalb ein Lock drauf bleibt, welcher das Verschieben verhindert.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Ingerten (8. Okt 2014)

Na Klar, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, wo wär es denn am sinnvollsten, das close() einzubauen, gibt es da eine bestimmte Regel, worauf man achten muss?

Aber Danke erstmal und sorry, das ich euch wegen so Kleinigkeiten nerve.


----------



## Joose (8. Okt 2014)

Ingerten hat gesagt.:


> wo wär es denn am sinnvollsten, das close() einzubauen, gibt es da eine bestimmte Regel, worauf man achten muss?



Wenn du die Datei nicht mehr brauchst -> "close()".
Regel: Den Zugriff so kurz wie möglich halten.


----------



## arilou (8. Okt 2014)

Kleine Anmerkung:
an den Dateinamen wird ".jpg" angehängt,
der Schreibroutine ImageIO.write( bImg,"png",yourImageFile); // aber "png" gesagt.


----------



## Ingerten (8. Okt 2014)

Also ich habe das "close()" in Zeile 41 eingebaut, jetzt habe ich aber schonwieder ein Problem.
ich habe ca. 60 PDF-Dateien in dem Ordner liegen, jetzt ist es das er alle Daten verschiebt, so wie ich es wollte, bis auf die letzten 1, 2, 3, 4 oder 5 PDF dateien, da sagt er mir wieder:

Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.

Das komische an der sache ist, das es mal die letzte Datei ist oder mal die letzten 5 oder 3 sind.
Ich hatte es auch schon gehabt, das es eine Datei mittendrin war und die letzten 2.

Aber der Rest von den 60 PDF-Dateien wird verschoben.


```
package PDFtoImage;
         
         
         
        import com.sun.pdfview.PDFFile;
        import com.sun.pdfview.PDFPage;
         
         
        import java.awt.Graphics;
        import java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration;
        import java.awt.GraphicsDevice;
        import java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment;
        import java.awt.HeadlessException;
        import java.awt.Image;
        import java.awt.Rectangle;
        import java.awt.Transparency;
        import java.io.*;
        import java.nio.ByteBuffer;
        import java.nio.channels.FileChannel;
         
        import javax.swing.*;
        import javax.imageio.*;
         
        import java.awt.image.*;
         
        public class ImageErstellen {
        static int wNew = 300;
        static int hNew = 212;
         
         
        public static void setup(File file) throws IOException {
         
        //load a pdf from a byte buffer
        //File file = new File("D:/test/1901x1962p01.pdf");
        RandomAccessFile raf = new RandomAccessFile(file, "r");
        FileChannel channel = raf.getChannel();
        ByteBuffer buf = channel.map(FileChannel.MapMode.READ_ONLY, 0, channel.size());
        PDFFile pdffile = new PDFFile(buf);
         
        raf.close();

        int numPgs = pdffile.getNumPages();
         
        for (int i=0; i<numPgs; i++)
        {
        // draw the first page to an image
        PDFPage page = pdffile.getPage(i);
         
        //get the width and height for the doc at the default zoom
        Rectangle rect = new Rectangle(20,20,
        (int)page.getBBox().getWidth(),
        (int)page.getBBox().getHeight());
         
        //generate the image
        Image img = page.getImage(
        wNew, hNew, //width & height // Orginal -> rect.width, rect.height,
        rect, // clip rect
        null, // null for the ImageObserver
        true, // fill background with white
        true // block until drawing is done
        );
         
        //save it as a file
        BufferedImage bImg = toBufferedImage( img );
        System.out.println("File: " + file.getName().substring(0, file.getName().length()-4));
        File yourImageFile = new File(file.getParent() + File.separator + file.getName().substring(0, file.getName().length()-4) + ".jpg");
        ImageIO.write( bImg,"png",yourImageFile);
        }
        }
         
        // This method returns a buffered image with the contents of an image
        public static BufferedImage toBufferedImage(Image image) {
        if (image instanceof BufferedImage) {
        return (BufferedImage)image;
        }
         
        // This code ensures that all the pixels in the image are loaded
        image = new ImageIcon(image).getImage();
         
        // Create a buffered image with a format that's compatible with the screen
        BufferedImage bimage = null;
        GraphicsEnvironment ge = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
        try {
        // Determine the type of transparency of the new buffered image
        int transparency = Transparency.OPAQUE;
         
        // Create the buffered image
        GraphicsDevice gs = ge.getDefaultScreenDevice();
        GraphicsConfiguration gc = gs.getDefaultConfiguration();
        bimage = gc.createCompatibleImage(
        image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null), transparency);
        } catch (HeadlessException e) {
        System.out.println("The system does not have a screen");
        }
         
        if (bimage == null) {
        int type = BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB;
        bimage = new BufferedImage(image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null), type);
         
        }
         
        // Copy image to buffered image
        Graphics g = bimage.createGraphics();
         
        // Paint the image onto the buffered image
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
        g.dispose();
         
        return bimage;
        }
        }
```


P.S.:
#arilou, du hast recht, aber ich brauche am ende ein "jpg" und wenn ich das "png" in ein "jpg" ändere, dann hat das Bild ein Rot-Stich im Hintergrund, aber das problem wollte ich dann auch noch lösen, mir fehlt aber die Erfahrung, um zu wissen was zu tun ist und deshalb will ich mich erstmal informieren, bevor ich mich an das Problem ran mache.

Kurz gesagt:
So wie es jetzt ist, hat es erstmal das gemacht was ich wollte.

#Joose


> Regel: Den Zugriff so kurz wie möglich halten.



Wieso macht man das so?
was kann sonst passieren, wenn ich fragen darf?


und Danke nochmal für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Joose (8. Okt 2014)

Ingerten hat gesagt.:


> Wieso macht man das so?



Wieso denn nicht?
Wenn du Zugriff auf eine Datei brauchst oder auf eine Datenbank holst du dir entsprechenden Zugriff.
Wenn du fertig bist schließt du die Verbindung etc. wieder. Auch wenn du weißt du könntest es danach vielleicht wieder brauchen.

(Ausnahmen gibt es hier und da mal wieder)



Ingerten hat gesagt.:


> was kann sonst passieren, wenn ich fragen darf?



Das was du bei dir als Problem hast: Du willst eine Datei verschieben/löschen/bearbeiten und kannst nicht weil du irgendwo anders noch ein "lock" darauf hast.
Natürlich muss es zu keinen Problemen kommen, aber wozu riskieren.


----------



## Ingerten (14. Okt 2014)

Hallo Männers,

ich glaube, ich habe die Lösung des Problems. Naja gut, es ist zwar keine Lösung, aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens was das Problem ist.

Bug ID: JDK-4796385 (fc) Closing a FileChannel does not close the file


----------



## arilou (14. Okt 2014)

Das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich; ein (vermeintlicher!) Bug aus Java 1.4 soll bis heute nicht gelöst sein?

Allerdings steht in java.nio.channels.spi.AbstractInterruptibleChannel.close() nichts davon, dass der zugrunde liegende Datenstrom ebenfalls geschlossen würde - da muss man sich wohl ggf. tatsächlich selbst drum kümmern.

Man merke sich also: Immer schön alles .close()en, das man unterwegs "auf die schnelle" erzeugt hat - nicht nur das "oberste Objekt"...


----------

